# Dell printers' test page



## dmarie (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know how to get a Dell printer to print a test page without going through the installed toolbox? I just want to plug it in, put some ink cartridges in it, and push some buttons on the top of the printer to get a test page. 

With HP printers, you hold down the resume button or push it twice to get a test page. Doesn't seem to work the same with Dell.

Anybody?


----------



## freginold (Feb 23, 2012)

On Dells with the display screen, it's usually as easy as pressing Menu, looking for the Reports menu, and then printing out whichever test page or configuration page you want. On printers without a screen, it can be more tricky, and the instructions vary by model.

For test page instructions for individual Dell printer models, check out the How to Print Configuration Pages website. (Instructions for more printer models are constantly being added.)


----------

